# Where to Buy Nice Collars



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I am a collar fanatic and am disappointed with the lack of really nice selection on collars for cats (when compared to what there are for dogs). I know cats need the breakaway style but was wondering if anyone has experience with the ones with the little piece of stretchy elastic instead of break away. I have looked on hundreds of online stores to find the "right" collars with no luck. Any links to some good stores?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I bought these for my two younger boys!
https://www.etsy.com/transaction/24...y_Ug_9qgahqv8&eaid=80925809&x_eaid=484b3b58b7

and 

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/24...y_Ug_9qgahqv8&eaid=80925809&x_eaid=484b3b58b7

I don't usually like them to wear collars but my Mom is visiting for 2 weeks and this is her first time meeting Neelix. THey look NOTHING alike but she'll never be able to tell Book and Neelix apart so... that was my excuse.  Pretty collars in different colors so Grandma would know who was who. (50 to 1 she'll never remember who wears which color).


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Those are just so classy!....and reasonably priced. I'd say etsy is the best place for unusual things. I just bought some gorgeous glass bead plant hangers from that site!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I got the bell for Neelix (I figured the other cats would appreciate knowing when he's about to pounce) and the plain charm for Book. I thought the white and red would look good against black fur. 

They are in the mailbox now, I can't wait to try them on!


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah, I would check Etsy. There are a few shops that have a bunch of cat collars. I have been browsing there for the "perfect" collars for my boys. I haven't found them yet but that is where I have found the best selection.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I have looked over hundreds and hundreds of collars on etsy and none have screamed "that's the one". I'll keep looking. 
Does anyone have the style with the elastic instead of breakaway?


----------



## KittyCatKate (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't like the break-aways because I use tags. I get small dog collars from petmountain and jazz them up myself.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

I bought my dogs and Merlin's collars from etsy as well. I went with an extra small dog collar for Merlin. He has no chance of getting out so I didn't get a breakaway one. I wanted one where it would be impossible for him to remove his bell and tags.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

After what I've seen that can happen to a cat THAT doesn't have a breakaway collar...:'(
Mine will ONLY wear those kind!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Agreed, there are just as many things INSIDE the house he can get snaggd on as outside. 

Elastic will never happen here again. I had an elastic collar when I first adopted MowMow. I thought they were perfect for him, he could just slip out of it. No. 

I've always kept his nails trimmed but somehow he got his back claw hooked in the elastic and it would up somehow twisting around his foot. I presume while he was trying to get his claw free. He was panting for breath and his foot was cold when I got home from work. I cut it off and LUCKILY it all worked out okay. It must not have cut off circulation long but he could have choked himself AND lost his back foot. 

Breakaway buckles here. I'd rather them lose the collar than get hurt.

Also, there is ALWAYS a chance they can somehow one day get out. A door is left open a second too long... a screen falls out a window... a guest leaves and no one notices the cat slip out until it's too late... Never say never with cats. Just because a cat has never door dashed before does NOT mean they'll 'never' try it.


----------



## Shahbazin (Dec 12, 2014)

I just got our kitty a new collar & tag from Boomerang Tags , which is like the collar she came with from the rescue, except I got a slide on tag instead of a hanging one. Is this what you're referring to as elastic? It's got some stretch to it, but seems real soft & comfortable, & is very adjustable (velcro). What do people think of these collars?


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Loki had a issue with collars as they chaffed his neck because of the lack of fur he had there.

So I got some custom made ones done by a lady on etsy

https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/215087592/custom-collars-for-odin-and-freya?ref=shop_home_active_1

Those are the collars that are coming for Freyja and the other was meant to be for Mr Wednesday.

They are beautiful collars and don't chaff at all


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I found this one and thought it would be perfect for Cheddar: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/113974619/cheese-christmas-dog-collar?ref=sc_2&plkey=ee52c0b9587cbeb7ef308c3265efac95a0920882%3A113974619&ga_search_query=cheese+collar&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

They said they can make it into a cat collar with the breakaway clasp. Question is, what width should I ask for, 1/2" or 3/4" inch? I thought the wider the better the design will show up, but don't want to get too wide.

I found this one for Devon. Still waiting for a response if they ship to Canada: Cat Collar | Buddy Cat Astro Cat Collars | $6.95 | Free Shipping

I also think these are cute: http://coolcatgear.com/puddytatleathercatcollar.aspx


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

This is the collar I got for Merlin.
https://www.etsy.com/transaction/240061830

His was an extra small 5/8th of an inch.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

ashlee18 said:


> This is the collar I got for Merlin.
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/240061830
> 
> His was an extra small 5/8th of an inch.


Oooh, I like that one.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

Cheddar said:


> Oooh, I like that one.


She can make any of the collars into breakaway cat collars. I am probably going to buy another one that breaks away from her.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

What do you guys think is the maximum width suitable for a cat? I found some really nice dog collars that they said they can make into a cat one. The one I REALLY like can be made the smallest of 1". Is that too big?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I like the 3/8 width. I personally wouldn't go wider than that.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

MowMow said:


> I like the 3/8 width. I personally wouldn't go wider than that.


That's what I was thinking too. It's just that this collar I really like. Maybe I can get it for one of my dogs instead.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I know i'm being annoying with this whole collar thing. I just love getting different collars. I have a box full for my dogs.

Which one do you like better?

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/159...ollar&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/1741...ollar&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I like the peacock one.


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

Cheddar said:


> I know i'm being annoying with this whole collar thing. I just love getting different collars. I have a box full for my dogs.
> 
> Which one do you like better?
> 
> ...


Blue one


----------

